

Engine Yard acquires OpDemand, the company behind Deis - duggan
http://deis.io/deis-meet-engine-yard/

======
nickstinemates
Amazing team with a fantastic outcome. Congratulations, Gabriel and team!

------
jdelsman
Congrats to both EY and the Deis team. This, along with the news of the round
of funding for Docker, continues to solidify the case for using the platform
and ecosystem!

